# كيفية صناعة الديتول



## محمود حمادة75 (4 سبتمبر 2012)

بعد اذنكم عاوز اعرف ازاي اعمل ديتول بكفاءه حلوة وتكلفه اقل لو يتكرم حد ويقولي يبقي جزاه الله كل خير


----------



## عمار ناجي الظاهري (15 سبتمبر 2012)

مطهر الديتول تركيبه بسيط جدا فهو عبارة عن الديتول المركز المسمى DX1+2 Anticiptic concentrate يظاف بنسبة 33.33% + 66.7% ماء + صبغة بنسبة قليلة جدا 0.0015% caramem dye .

وتكون مواصفات المنتج المكون من هذه التركيبة Ph=10 -11 ; Totai solid= 80-10 واللون Brown


----------



## Detergents (16 سبتمبر 2012)

ياريت الاسماء التجاريه


----------



## Detergents (20 سبتمبر 2012)

??????????????????????


----------

